# Another Texan! :)



## redcliffclimbr1 (Sep 8, 2013)

Also, Can someone please let me know how I can change my avatar? I apologize, it has been a *long* time since I have used the message board format, and I am finding it a bit tricky to readjust to it all.  I have made a temporary album, and was hoping I could select one from it, but I am not seeing where that would be. Thank you!


----------



## silvertrd09 (May 21, 2013)

Welcome , to change your avatar click on UserPC next to my profile and log out.


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

redcliffclimbr1.























Go to your UserCP, My Settings, Edit Avatar.


----------



## redcliffclimbr1 (Sep 8, 2013)

Thank you both!


----------



## Destroyer (Sep 11, 2009)

Howdy! :welcome:


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## drenalin ld (Apr 29, 2013)

Hello & Welcome Tex


----------

